# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Box Stairs

## dub3media

Really like the look of box stairs, with decking covering everything, just not to sure on how they are made, has anyone made some, I have a vague idea of a box on a box sort of getting smaller but dont know where to start, any ideas? 
Will try and post a photo of what I mean

----------


## addo

Something like these? 
They are a major **** to construct.  Nice to sit on, though.  Try to keep them compliant with BCA rules for stairs, as this will ensure they get used as intended... 
Regards, Adam.

----------


## dub3media

Thanks m8 just needed a pic to see what it looked like!

----------


## digg

I made two decks earlier this year ,one with stair that go into deck and one that goes out  heres the link to pictures I posted B4 http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=54913
. http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=54914 
I pre assembled everything in shed and then bolted onto main bearers and dyno bolted one into concrete and the outer box stairs stirrups and concrete footings 
laid decking last 
enjoy. 
digg

----------


## pawnhead

A bit OT, but here's some interesting staircases

----------

